# Good meds for heartburn and abdominal pain



## ginab_yeg (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi, all, in addition to IBS-D, I have allergies (intolerances?) to gluten, dairy, egg, soy, nuts, and seeds. Every now and then, I still end up consuming trace amounts of these trigger foods by accident. My most common symptoms are heartburn, stomach pain, and abdominal pain. Traditional pain-relievers and anti-inflammatories don't seem to help (Advil, Aleve, Gaviscon, Tylenol, Simethicone, etc.)

Aloe juice helps a bit, but it is a FODMAP risk, and I had a flare-up after the servings stacked over several days.

Ginger may prevent pain from worsening, but it doesn't eliminate it. Same with licorice root.

I am currently off omega-3s because I suspect I am reacting to fish. Waiting for recommendations from my ND on a vegan alternative.

Does anyone have any further recommendations on anti-inflammatories to try? Pain completely derails my mood and my day.


----------



## MareCare (Jan 5, 2021)

For heartburn I take Omeprazole


----------

